

Tone Matrix - Mz
http://lab.andre-michelle.com/tonematrix/

======
alextgordon
_Hint_ You can right click and select Copy and Paste to save and restore your
compositions.

I made a Mac clone of this as a weekend project a while back. You can adjust
tempo and use different scales: <http://fileability.net/downloads/Neo_a9.zip>
(requires 10.6)

~~~
avinashv
I like the clone. Fun to play around with, and it's definitely weird
visualizing music with the chromatic scale in a format like this.

Game of Life psuedo-easter egg was also nifty.

------
tibbon
I've got a Monome and Ableton Live and can do similar with a nice hardware
interface and output midi to any of my synths around here- but I've never have
tried doing that if it wasn't for this app.

~~~
tricky
Thanks for the Monome reference. Never heard of it till today. Now a friend of
mine wants one bad.

~~~
tibbon
If you can't get ahold of one, check out the Arduinome which is an open source
clone of it and operates exactly the same for all practical purposes. Korg and
Akai have also made some similar commercial things recently that fit into this
market.

------
thibaut_barrere
The ToneMatrix is available in a larger project:

<http://www.audiotool.com>

~~~
Mz
Thanks.

------
cubes
That's pretty cool. Others might be interested in a project I'm working on
called Syzygryd: <http://www.syzygryd.com/>

Syzygryd is an interactive art piece that features three grid sequencers that
track each others' state. I plan to post something to the main HackerNews site
once development is further along.

------
simeonf
My daughter (5 years old) loves this. Of course sometimes she ends up with one
solid block of lit blocks and I unwedge it for her - but she plays with it for
20 minutes at a time. Right up there with "hot games for girls"!

~~~
nutmeg
You can clear them all at once by pressing the spacebar.

------
tricky
Little Boots had a hardware interface like this at SXSW 2008 she used to build
up a song live. It was very cool. Here's a link:

<http://www.tenori-onusa.com/>

------
thomasfl
Just can't stop playing this explosion thingy <http://lab.andre-
michelle.com/particle-explosion>

------
wenchuan
Try this: <http://www.hobnox.com/index.1056.en.html>

------
superjared
66626,64,18506,1024,1024,69760,80,2114,65552,16960,512,18432,72,17418,0,8194

~~~
trafficlight
106496,24,6,82944,160,0,160,144,73728,0,82504,0,8450,132,81928,8192

------
samueladam
make an iPad app out of it

~~~
cmelbye
Beatwave, free, universal app

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/beatwave/id363718254?mt=8>

------
thedjpetersen
This is a great game, its fun and odd what you seem to come up with.

------
michael_dorfman
That was oddly addictive.

------
TheSOB88
It seems to be unable to produce dissonance. How does it avoid that?

Edit: I think it's pentatonic.

